
AsteroidOS – An open-source operating system for smartwatches - skbohra123
https://asteroidos.org/#
======
konraditurbe
I love how this project matured, I used it last year for my old G Watch and it
ran pretty well, definitively worth checking out if you have a compatible
smartwatch as it can be booted once leaving WearOS intact. It uses Libhybris
to communicate with some Android libraries but the front end is Linux
components like Wayland and QT. You can make Apps in QT which is nice.
Notifications work with Asteroid app and the OS feels responsive. You cannot
reply to notifications yet. I flashed v1.0 to my G Watch permanently since it
fills my needs. The choice of watchfaces is neat too.

Shame that most Wear OS watches don't come with pins for USB access.

Unfortunately this does not solve Wear OS watches short battery life.

~~~
wastedhours
I would definitely do this, but my G Watch refuses to work with the charging
dock now - any tips for bringing them back to life?

~~~
konraditurbe
Ah yes, I just put a rubberband to tighten it, clean the dock with cleaning
alcohol as well as the watchpins with a q-tip.

------
b123400
There is an opensource OS for Pebble as well!
[https://github.com/ginge/FreeRTOS-Pebble](https://github.com/ginge/FreeRTOS-
Pebble)

~~~
snu
Thank you for this! I was disappointed to not even find mention of pebble on
the website. Looks like this is still in the early stages, but I'll be keeping
an eye on it.

------
pazimzadeh
"Hack your wrist" may not be the best slogan..

~~~
atrilumen
Yeah, some of us can't help but picture that.

------
sschueller
It appears to not support always on display and according to the issues in
github it is a complex problem that won't be solved soon.

This is a killer feature, I'm not giving up having the time visible on my
poled watch at all time even if android wear sucks.

~~~
ijafri
hmm why one would want 'always-on' i guess raising the wrist to look at the
time ... is both ideal and battery saving too? please enlighten me.

~~~
saagarjha
I have an Apple Watch that doesn’t have an always-on display, and this lack is
mildly annoying. Most of the time “it just works”, but there are times where I
would have like a smarter raise detection. Always on display isn’t necessarily
the best solution to this problem, but it certainly is one.

------
fairpx
I’ve been interested in watch OSystems for some time. Would LOVE to
collaborate with someone who wants to work on a sideproject. I run a UI/UX
firm and want to contribute with design. Feel free to reach out if interested.
Details in my profile.

------
obituary_latte
FYI website doesn't scroll correctly on safari mobile. Scroll indicator stays
stuck to the top of the screen. Navigating to other pages like "installation"
leads to a blank page. "Request desktop site" does not work either.

~~~
saagarjha
This website breaks on desktop Safari as well.

------
buro9
Are there stats on Android Wear watches sold vs currently activated/in-use?

I've found them to be such poor experiences and falling so far short of
expectations/hopes/marketing that I went back to using G-Shock. I would be
surprised to learn people find their smart watches useful and are still
actively using them for anything more than just telling the time (for which
they are a chore to constantly charge).

~~~
_pctq
Well, it's sad that it didn't worked out for you, but please don't presume the
whole world share the same experience :)

I've bought mine 3 years ago, mainly for managing notifications (I was doing
business oriented things back then and had a lot of social notifications), and
it was immediately worth it : no need to get my hand out of that keyboard to
unlock my phone and see a notification I don't care about every 5 minutes
(especially frustrating when you're a vim user trying to optimize your hand
movement around the keyboard).

Since then, there's three other use cases that make me use the watch every
single day for those three years:

* controlling spotify without needing access to my phone when outdoor

* having my up to date grocery list at the wrist any time I feel like shopping (thanks to google keep)

* setting timers through voice control while cooking

That's certainly not as game changing as having a computer vs not having one,
but that's still far from completely useless.

~~~
Avamander
For me the features I love are:

* TOTP generator

* Music control

* Notifications

* Emergency light (it isn't that bright, but has saved me a few times when I just needed a bit of light)

What is a pity about all this is how s __* bluetooth chipsets and drivers are.
At least once a week my phone 's BT just glitches off >:|

------
saagarjha
Do Android Wear watches have the same "bootloader isn't unlocked" that Android
phones do, or are they generally open by default?

~~~
konraditurbe
All WearOS watches have firmware shipped from Google, which means that Google
controls updates, UI, etc... All WearOS Watches with exposed USB pins (LG G
Watch, Urbane, ZenWatch...) can be unlocked via fastboot oem unlock

------
mmjaa
Interesting, I think the presentation is superb and the overlying purpose is
great, but I really would've used Lua for this.

------
sberder
I'm very interested in all hackable watch format platforms, I've been fiddling
with sport specific ideas but can't seem to find a good open platform for this
purpose.

~~~
384028345
Yesterday I came across this post, which might be interesting to you:
[https://hackaday.com/2017/02/15/chronio-diy-watch-slick-
and-...](https://hackaday.com/2017/02/15/chronio-diy-watch-slick-and-low-
power/)

Actually, if you search for "watch" on that website, you'll find plenty of
stuff. Maybe you can find some inspiration there.

------
theweb1
Nice project, is this project in anyway related to the IOS Platform ?

------
vanattab
Anyone know if they are planning to add support for LG Sport?

------
verginer
There is a typo in the title you might want to fix it from asteriod to
asteroid, which I assume is the correct name given the domain.

~~~
sctb
Thanks! Updated.

